# Discgear Disc Storage



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone used these things? If so, what do you think

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Discgear-SP3901-01-HD-120-Disc-Automatic-Selector-Black/23381740


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

No, never used it.
I just use the old fashion fold open cases and once you get alot of discs, that becomes old.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I ordered 2, if they work well I can have a bunch, number them and put all the info on an online master list you can use at www.mydiscgear.com


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I tend to be paranoid and only keep discs in official cases


----------

